
A nicotinic hypothesis for Covid-19 with preventive and therapeutic implications - jddj
https://www.qeios.com/read/article/571
======
samizdis
> Nicotine may be suggested as a potential preventive agent against Covid-19
> infection. Both the epidemiological/clinical evidence and the in silico
> findings may suggest that Covid-19 infection is a nAChR disease that could
> be prevented and may be controlled by nicotine.

> One should not forget that nicotine is a drug of abuse [55] responsible for
> smoking addiction. Smoking has severe pathological consequences and remains
> a serious danger for health. Yet under controlled settings, Nicotinic agents
> could provide an efficient treatment for an acute infection such as
> Covid-19.

------
kbandla
This research says otherwise:
[https://content.gmu.edu/news/584496](https://content.gmu.edu/news/584496)

> “Prolonged nicotine exposure systemically—through various kinds of smoking
> habits—may thus provide a cellular mechanism for susceptibility to the virus
> and impact illness severity,” she said. “The activation of nicotinic
> receptors by smoking is coupled to how the host receptor for the virus,
> ACE2, is distributed on lung epithelial cells.”

------
jddj
I feel like looking at the statistics for the Scandinavian countries might be
useful.

That's a pretty large population of nicotine users who don't smoke.

